# 700D and 100D it is!



## dr croubie (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks to www.canon.com.au

Edit: having a read through the 'features' (there's no specs for now):
both 18MP
both 9pt AF (no idea about cross-type), with video AF
both Digic 5
Both vari-angle LCD

I don't see what's between them except maybe build quality. But looking at the lensmounts, the bodies are tiny. And there's some funky new grippy stuff too.


----------



## ahab1372 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is some more information behind the "download brochure" link. The 100D is smaller, but spec wise I don't see much difference. But the both brochures both still mention the "EOS 650D Technical Specifications", so maybe not all specs are final ;-)

here is some more from the US website:http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_sl1_18_55mm_is_stm_kit#Features


----------



## bhavikk (Mar 21, 2013)

Canon EOS 100D and EOS 700D - First Look


----------



## dr croubie (Mar 21, 2013)

TDP has some specs on the two already, check out the graphic at the bottom of that page for size comparison T4i:100D:EOS-M


----------



## iP337 (Mar 21, 2013)

DPReview just posted their "Hands-on Previews" for the SL1 and T5i (http://www.dpreview.com/); the big difference they found so far with the T5i vs the T4i is ...(wait for it)

_You get a new mode dial! You'll be the envy of all DSLR users as you switch modes in luxury with its full 360 degree spin (in both directions!), wider spaced smoother clicks to switch modes with greater ease and the newly designed RAISED labels providing a more noticeable selection in low light situations._

...seriously that's what they said, it seems to have the same sensor and everything else (even the same Phase-Detect Hybrid CMOS) as the previous T4i (oh and a slightly better kit lens) but good luck to any retailers trying to sell this for $1000 when t4i kits are going for less then $800 (that goes for $800 SL1 retailers too). 

Rebel updates have never been major but they at least had enough to peak an interest, I am really really really finding it hard to see any reason at all for the 700D/T5i. Unless they find better image or video quality during their official proper tests (which I seriously doubt) then I'm sorry but if you have a 700D/T5i ...you're an idiot... (like I said sorry).




The SL1/100D on the other hand at least seems interesting but it doesn't seem to have a better sensor, here are the differences found so far: 

1. Canon says they just updated the "Phase-Detect Hybrid CMOS" to widen its range to cover a greater portion of the frame (up to 80% now). It seems to have the same basic sensor as the EOS M (which supposed also has native ISO up to 12,800) and 650D except for the wider "hybrid" range. 

2. They also removed the dedicated WB, Drive, Picture Styles and AF mode buttons from its 4-way directional pad on the back (I don't see the point of this other then to screw users) and combined the Quick Menu and OK Selection button (that actually sounds like a good idea). 

3. They also reduced the AF points to non cross-type except for the center one at f/2.8 or faster (like the T3i).

The SL1/100D is a step-back in features from the Rebel T1i but its low weight and size almost balance it out, although it seems to be an EOS M with a mirror, a grip, added weight and size...


----------

